# NoFap and quitting porn



## Baf (Apr 21, 2017)

@*Shiver* I know you have a strong opinion about this. I recently found a well made Youtube video on the topic and I think it is for you as well. Linked in the description are 29 scientific studies and all other sources the maker has used, therefore I'm linking and not embedding the video.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmsft93LGoE


I can't say that I've read the studies though... :/

I understand studies and scientific publications in german but english is still a bit too difficult for me to do this.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

Baf said:


> @*Shiver* I know you have a strong opinion about this. I recently found a well made Youtube video on the topic and I think it is for you as well. Linked in the description are 29 scientific studies and all other sources the maker has used, therefore I'm linking and not embedding the video.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmsft93LGoE
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm generally not much of a video watcher but will take a look at the studies if they're on sites I've already got access to. I mostly just gave my view here with a few details in response to the request. Truth be told it wouldn't really surprise me if a large number of people were susceptible to some sort of addiction, but like I said, I don't have any sort of problem myself, so this whole thing is a curiosity to me. Of course, just looking at the titles of some of these studies, I'm immediately inclined to consider alternate angles that could lead to a possible chicken/egg confusion, so it would probably warrant more in-depth analysis than I'm willing to bother with out of only mild interest, haha.

I think it most likely will come down to individual preference as everyone's psychology and biology is going to be a little different. I just don't need NoFap or any similar program.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Shiver said:


> What if you're watching amateur porn?


Amateur porn as in most likely to be paid porn pretending to be natural, personal videos leaked by hackers, revenge porn, porn with very young girls who don't exactly know what they are doing?


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Amateur porn as in most likely to be paid porn pretending to be natural, personal videos leaked by hackers, revenge porn, porn with very young girls who don't exactly know what they are doing?


Wow, there is a big difference between any of those wild accusations and two people who just want to make a Clips4Sale page. >_>


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

anorganizedmess said:


> You can block sites but what about your own imagination?


Don't touch your dick then and you'll be fine.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

Update: I feel like the guy in my avatar. It's the picture from a cover of Nietzsche's book The Will to Power. It's only been what, three days and I'm already having trouble going to sleep before 1 AM because I have so much more energy. This is going to peak in a few days and then level so that'll be nice. I'm hardly thinking about porn which is nice. Soon my sexual fantasies will be about real people which is even nicer. People say the first weeks is the hard part. They don't know what they're talking about though, my battle is just beginning. I'll make it to 90 days this time. That's almost the whole summer, and I can do this.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Stay strong, brother. :kirby:


----------



## Baf (Apr 21, 2017)

Guess who already failed ..

At least I know that I have to install something similar to K9 on my phone as well.

I still think that this counts as progress, trying as many times as you need and not giving up. If one could make it in the first go, it woudn't be the same I think.

Making excuses and the _"Ah f*ck it"_-mentality are strong.

Starting new as for today.


----------



## Flying Triangle (Feb 10, 2017)

Um… dudes. It's not that hard. 



It's baby steps. A lot of y'all are still young. This will help to train your willpower. 

Take any pent up energy out on push-ups. Eat your oats every morning. 

Soon you'll be eating nails, and taking women by both hips. 

I guarantee it.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

On Day 4. Night 3 wasn't the most pleasant but fought through the urges.

Video coming tomorrow, been pretty busy last few days, especially considering its my days off.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

Flying Triangle said:


> Um… dudes. It's not that hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see what you mean, thanks. :]


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

Baf said:


> Guess who already failed ..
> 
> At least I know that I have to install something similar to K9 on my phone as well.
> 
> ...


Haha yeah, this is like my 25th try since the start of last year 2016 with a few breaks in between.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Hardcore gym session done, all energy gone.

Feeling massive urges to socialise though, more than normal. If only it was a Friday night not a Wednesday night, id find a nice bar with some nice women in.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Hello Day 6.

I'm actually feeling more authentic. How can I be my true self if I am doing something daily that I disagree with and do not want to do. Well the last 5 days, I can feel my self esteem rising due to nofapping.

Also I definitely have more time in the day as I don't need to put time aside to fap.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

I may have lost the battle but I will win the war. Day 1 starts tomorrow. There ain't no rest for the wicked.


----------



## Supplant3r (Oct 24, 2015)

Nofap is my shit!!!

I think I'm going to do 30 day intervals. You really do feel amazing when you're not jerking off all the time tbh. Probably a lot more healthy to not be shooting loads all the time especially. I don't know how valid this is, but I heard that it takes the same amount of energy and nutrients to make 1 cup of blood as it does 1 drop of semen. And masturbating definitely saps you of your energy.


----------



## dasos (May 6, 2017)

yep definitely stop


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Day 19 is going well. 

Had some urges but nothing a cold shower wont cure.

Realising that I spent a lot of time fapping. 

Looking for something to fill that time.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

hidden agenda for what? saving money on tissue paper?


----------



## Supplant3r (Oct 24, 2015)

@Aeneas321 Hahaha you got us


----------



## Flying Triangle (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Shiver said:


> Am I the only one here who immediately sees this and it raises a red flag for having some sort of hidden religious agenda? It's kind of creepy.


same

what's the point of living if not to the fullest? Born to die, live the full life.


----------



## Ghosties (Sep 7, 2014)

OP, you've got some serious willpower and I'm wishing you luck!










* *




I've been fapping nearly every night since I was a child and I don't know if I can ever stop.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Some fun pornography numbers. 

Around 48% of men with the mean age of 25, who watch pornography, experience erectile dysfunction or weaker erections. 

Porn induced ED is an actual thing, even for young men--mostly for those who watch pornography fairly regularly. 

I remember a couple years ago I stopped watching porn, and my erections became super hard during sex afterward. Kept me from ever going back to watching porn on a regular basis. xD


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

I purchased some games with the intent of getting out of fapping, but it's only been partly effective. No, I don't get off to the characters since I prefer to do it in bed, but that's the thing, I might never feel tired enough even after playing games to go to sleep.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Riven said:


> I purchased some games with the intent of getting out of fapping, but it's only been partly effective. No, I don't get off to the characters since I prefer to do it in bed, but that's the thing, I might never feel tired enough even after playing games to go to sleep.


That's just swapping addictions. I'm starting an Open University Degree now I have free time and more energy due to not fapping.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Reality Check said:


> That's just swapping addictions. I'm starting an Open University Degree now I have free time and more energy due to not fapping.


Well, at least if I'm hooked on games, I can figure out who I'm into.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Riven said:


> Well, at least if I'm hooked on games, I can figure out who I'm into.


Not sure what you mean in the second part. But I was a bit harsh there. Computer games are probably better than fapping, all things considered.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Flying Triangle said:


>


Not normally an RSD fan, but Julian made some good points there.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

leictreon said:


> same
> 
> what's the point of living if not to the fullest? Born to die, live the full life.


And the highest point of your life is cumming into your hand.

Nuff said.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Reality Check said:


> Not sure what you mean in the second part. But I was a bit harsh there. Computer games are probably better than fapping, all things considered.


I'm questioning my sexuality. I was born straight, but now I'm not so sure because of porn.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Riven said:


> I'm questioning my sexuality. I was born straight, but now I'm not so sure because of porn.


Well all the best in discovering yourself. I honestly believe porn messes us up.


----------



## titanII (Jan 11, 2017)

Riven said:


> I'm questioning my sexuality. I was born straight, but now I'm not so sure because of porn.


I was born straight and porn damned sure confirmed that for me.

Good luck.


----------



## titanII (Jan 11, 2017)

Reality Check said:


> Well all the best in discovering yourself. I honestly believe porn messes us up.


What day are you on RC? I guess I could read but I'm lazy. Any major changes that you are noticing?


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

titanII said:


> What day are you on RC? I guess I could read but I'm lazy. Any major changes that you are noticing?


Day 27. Mostly more energy, more positivity, more free time, better sleep, more smiles off of women.


----------



## titanII (Jan 11, 2017)

Reality Check said:


> Day 27. Mostly more energy, more positivity, more free time, better sleep, more smiles off of women.


Kinda wish I still fapped just so I could go no fap. 

Not going no sex...

Haha! I get the more smiles thing. You are like a damned ticking time bomb of sex and the women are noticing.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

titanII said:


> Not going no sex...


Ha, and why should you? Sex is normal and healthy, especially in loving relationship. I can understand No Fap though.


----------



## titanII (Jan 11, 2017)

Aeneas321 said:


> Ha, and why should you? Sex is normal and healthy, especially in loving relationship. I can understand No Fap though.


Haha! I have no plans to stop! I just liked the idea of every benefit RC mentioned. Fapping is an option worth trading for those things.
Sex, not so much. In reality, more energy may be the only thing that I would gain by going sexless.

I think fapping is bound to have some health benefits if you don't have sex often. I know as a teen that I would have lost my fucking mind if I had not fapped!

Now that I am well past puberty, I would trade a few jollies for a bit more energy and the mentioned benefits.

I would probably just go on a low fap diet and hit the sweet spot of benefits to sanity...


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

titanII said:


> I was born straight and porn damned sure confirmed that for me.
> 
> Good luck.


I have to admit I watched a lot of straight and lesbian porn when I was young. I knew I shouldn't have watched it, but curiosity got the better of me. I found out about porn when this ad popped up, while I was YouTube (pre-Google ownership days). I then got bored of said porn.


----------



## titanII (Jan 11, 2017)

Riven said:


> I have to admit I watched a lot of straight and lesbian porn when I was young. I knew I shouldn't have watched it, but curiosity got the better of me. I found out about porn when this ad popped up, while I was YouTube (pre-Google ownership days). I then got bored of said porn.


So, you think watching porn '"opened" your eyes to your sexuality or caused the confusion about your sexuality?


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Reality Check said:


> And the highest point of your life is cumming into your hand.
> 
> Nuff said.


I'm a human being, I have needs. I'm not going to neglect those needs just because some guy on the internet says it's _good for me_

also i'm at that age where hormones are just _partying hard_, y'know? Maybe when I get older and probably dying it'll calm down.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

titanII said:


> Haha! I have no plans to stop! I just liked the idea of every benefit RC mentioned. Fapping is an option worth trading for those things.
> Sex, not so much. In reality, more energy may be the only thing that I would gain by going sexless.
> 
> I think fapping is bound to have some health benefits if you don't have sex often. I know as a teen that I would have lost my fucking mind if I had not fapped!
> ...


I'm not on Monk mode. Just the fapping I'm cutting out. 

I know some people go on monk mode, but other people seem to assume that sex is just getting with a girl and beating one off.

Erm nope sex and fapping are two totally different things.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

The other thing I noticed about 10 days in, was a lot of repressed emotions and memories surfacing. 
After browsing the noFap forums I got the impression that this is normal. The numbness from fapping just dulls, numbs and supresses this stuff.

PS: I think I'm a more severe case than someone who just faps now and then.


----------



## titanII (Jan 11, 2017)

leictreon said:


> I'm a human being, I have needs. I'm not going to neglect those needs just because some guy on the internet says it's _good for me_
> 
> also i'm at that age where hormones are just _partying hard_, y'know? Maybe when I get older and probably dying it'll calm down.


My hormones are like cheech and chong, older but still taking bong hits and dropping acid, they just do it 6.5 days per week now instead of 8. I will probably still have boners while on life support in my last days.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

titanII said:


> My hormones are like cheech and chong, older but still taking bong hits and dropping acid, they just do it 6.5 days per week now instead of 8. I will probably still have boners while on life support in my last days.


I seem to have days when I'm like a horny teenager all over again at the minute.

I used to miss those days, now I'm back there. I really cant complain.

Its only in the morning when I have the biggest issue, but a cold shower takes care of that.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

Cold showers ftw! Nofap, meditation and cold showers form the holy trinity of well being imo.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Cataclysm said:


> Cold showers ftw! Nofap, meditation and cold showers form the holy trinity of well being imo.


Still dosnt help with loads of repressed memories and emotions surfacing. Sure the good emotion are good, but the bad stuff sucks.

Still guess cant have the good without the bad.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

Reality Check said:


> Still dosnt help with loads of repressed memories and emotions surfacing. Sure the good emotion are good, but the bad stuff sucks.
> 
> Still guess cant have the good without the bad.


Old shit being brought to light is a good thing and can be helped only insofar as it has a smooth transition into oblivion. I find that meditation helps with that.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Cataclysm said:


> Old shit being brought to light is a good thing and can be helped only insofar as it has a smooth transition into oblivion. I find that meditation helps with that.


Well last time I did NoFap, I wasn't meditating and my emotions were all over the shop. This time its still not the best, but they don't peak and trough as much.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

Reality Check said:


> Well last time I did NoFap, I wasn't meditating and my emotions were all over the shop. This time its still not the best, but they don't peak and trough as much.


Like many other things it's probably strongest the first time around.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Cataclysm said:


> Like many other things it's probably strongest the first time around.


I can see truth in that. Once I reach day 45 I'm on new territory. Today is Day 30.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I was doing good at school. Once a week. Now not so much.


----------



## Supplant3r (Oct 24, 2015)

@Cataclysm @Reality Check 

Cold showers are great for giving yourself energy, but I've found that ice baths give you better benefits. Ice baths are much more uncomfortable lol, but I guess if you're already jumping into a cold shower you'll probably have the balls to do a bath too. They help me with anxiety and depression, especially if you've got something stuck on your mind dunking yourself into an ice cold bath is a good way to sort your thoughts a bit. That low temp brings you into the present moment pretty damn quick lol. Also cold exposure is great for your cardiovascular system and makes your body adapt faster to the cold.

For my ice baths, I have 3 gallon water bottles that I bought for like a $1 a piece and I just refreeze them. You guys should give it a shot though.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

Supplant3r said:


> @Cataclysm @Reality Check
> 
> Cold showers are great for giving yourself energy, but I've found that ice baths give you better benefits. Ice baths are much more uncomfortable lol, but I guess if you're already jumping into a cold shower you'll probably have the balls to do a bath too. They help me with anxiety and depression, especially if you've got something stuck on your mind dunking yourself into an ice cold bath is a good way to sort your thoughts a bit. That low temp brings you into the present moment pretty damn quick lol. Also cold exposure is great for your cardiovascular system and makes your body adapt faster to the cold.
> 
> For my ice baths, I have 3 gallon water bottles that I bought for like a $1 a piece and I just refreeze them. You guys should give it a shot though.


I'd totally do cold baths if I had a bath tub. Showes only get you that far tbh. I'll move to another place some time next week and I think we got a tub there.


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

My libido is just what it is; when people then start talking about the "proper" way to take care of it, it feels very much "holier than thou" to me. Well unfortunately sometimes mine is just a dirty beast and as uncivil as anything is ever going to get, but if I have any goal at all it is stamping out any last feelings of shame about having to take care of it as needed, while bothering people as little as possible. 

Stopping watching porn or trying to not fap doesn't make it go away or make it "healthy". The idea that you will focus more on actual sex is true, because if you don't give your libido an out, it's going to build up something fierce. And that's fine if actual sex is an option, I will always go for actual sex if it's available, I love having sex with my partner, and will have no need for anything else. But sometimes your partner just isn't in the right mood, or there isn't one available, for the "healthy" out. Or if you can clearly see your partner wants to do something else than sex (like relax and eat after a 12 hour work day), it would be better to be sweet to them, but you just can't stop thinking about them and hungering for them and it affects your behavior. It's also annoying when you have to focus on other things, like work. Or if you're trying to be creative and all you can think about is sex. Sometimes killing your libido by fapping or sometimes porn is just practical then. You get your mind back. Otherwise it's like trying to focus on something while really having to pee. 

And for those that say imagining things is "better" than porn (while probably also meaning "morally better"), it just confirms the need to visualize/fantasize about sex to me. If your mind is good enough for that, good on you. Personally I am strongly visually driven, whether it's actual sex or fapping. Just jerking off isn't going to kill my visual needs. And I don't want to ask my partner to act sexy for me if she isn't in the mood at all cause it feel selfish. Basically also if she's willing and able to do that there's like a 99,9% chance sex will happen too anyway. 



leictreon said:


> Maybe when I get older and probably dying it'll calm down.


Don't count on it


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Flying Triangle said:


> Godspeed little brother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, we generally call it, getting off, masturbation or playtime. Women have the same issue as far as addiction. I know friends that either use their toys too much and or toys and porn and are unable to get off with a real person and or have never. (they fake it which seems unsatisfying and pointless) I like both but, I personally believe in quality verses quantity. I think toys used too often desensitize just as a man frapping does the same. If your cock or mind is conditioned for porn certain images and/or grip or speed then it would seem it would be harder for a guy to get off naturally. I am not a male so, this is only based off an assumption. Some women would benefit from the same challenge.... Getting off with my SO with an extreme O and not a watered down version~ is more satisfying to me. Why have an M and M per day when you can have a huge slice of moist chocolate cake? *smirks*


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I saw a pretty good yt bid on this, that has motivated me to give up anything that gives me pleasure until I accomplish something that merits it. Even cookies :sad:


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Even if other women did call it..._that_ I wouldn't. 
To me it's a very trashy and immature 4-chanish word. It me want to vomit more than imagining the act itself.

Anyway, I used to do it all the time. I rarely do it anymore, don't need to with my husband.

But don't misunderstand-I am a total fucking perv who thinks about sex constantly. It's just that there is almost porn that does anything for me out there.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Cold baths are fun if you have a functional drain. Stupid contractors couldn't get anything right.
"Needs." Anything looks like a need if you conceptualize that way. Not that I'm a prominent supporter of this, but at worst I have read that people just get wet dreams if they don't do it manually. If you don't appreciate that as fulfilling your needs then I am baffled.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Cataclysm said:


> I'd totally do cold baths if I had a bath tub. Showes only get you that far tbh. I'll move to another place some time next week and I think we got a tub there.


Still not tried them. But cold showers no longer bother me. I can stand under the cold water no problems now and not care. I tried a warm shower but didn't really enjoy it.


----------

